# Graphtech Y position alarm. Found possible fix, just need a little assistance with identifying.



## BigHE (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello. I was using my FC 7000-75 last night with no issues what so ever. This morning I went to use it and got a Y position alarm. I turned off the machine and it comes right back after I hit Roll 1 Rear, disengage media lock and hit enter. If I disable pinch sensor via control panel, I do not get the error, but it does not know media width. 

I read on another post that the problem is most likely a misaligned sensor, a dirty sensor or bent (sensor) tab/plate under the cover. I am guessing under the carriage cover. I am trying to find out the location of the sensor and tab/plate on the carriage. I don't really know what I'm looking for.

These are images that I found on the web addressing the issue, but I can't identify the parts of concern. Thanks.

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipOjL3ztkyetAnVpQgNq1WY38A_IU5G41Oamn9c8

https://photos.google.com/photo/AF1QipPdpXa_A0FgxrHtG7XMZvhW66ZxT5KRZvSMuRp0


----------

